# Tall Residential Skyscrapers



## Vrooms

Please post picture of *Residential Skyscrapers* here. You can also post mixed use towers and towers which are under construction as long as there is apartments inside!!

*The Sail @ Marina Bay Singapore*









*Q1 Gold Coast Australia*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Here's some better proportioned Q1 (323m) pictures.

(residential tower near Q1 is Circle on Cavill @ 220m/160m)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4791470797/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4694708395/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4694708137/sizes/l/


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong


----------



## Vrooms

*One Shenton Singapore(Under Construction)*









*Reflections at Keppel Bay Singapore(Under Costruction)*


----------



## Rocky031

Zagreb:




Boyledd said:


>


Rijeka












Osijek



















Split












we have lot more


----------



## Vrooms

*Marina Bay Residences Singapore*









*The Ritz-Carlton Residences Singapore(Under Construction)*








*
The Ritz-Carlton Residences Bangkok Thailand(Under Construction)*


----------



## citypia

Heaundae I'park Marina, Busan, South Korea, over 300m high, U/C


----------



## citypia

Heaundae We've the Zenith, Busan, South Korea, 300m, U/C


----------



## citypia

WBC palace, Busan, South Korea, 265m U/C


----------



## citypia

Richensia, Bucheon, South Korea, 238m U/C


----------



## citypia

Pentaport, Asan, South Korea, 280m, U/C


----------



## citypia

Iaan Exodium, Ulsan, South Korea, 202m


----------



## HK999

from CTBUH:

tallest *completed*, counting 250m+ towers:

# - building name city meters feet fl. year material use
1. Q1 Gold Coast (AU) 323 1,058 78 2005 concrete residential
2. HHHR Tower Dubai (AE) 318 1,042 72 2010 concrete residential
3. Capital City Moscow Tower Moscow (RU) 302 989 76 2010 concrete residential
4. Eureka Tower Melbourne (AU) 297 974 91 2006 concrete residential
5. Emirates Crown Dubai (AE) 296 971 63 2008 concrete residential
6. Millennium Tower Dubai (AE) 285 935 59 2006 concrete residential
7. The Cullinan I Hong Kong (CN) 270 885 68 2008 concrete residential
8. 21st Century Tower Dubai (AE) 269 882 55 2003 concrete residential
9. Al Kazim Tower 1 Dubai (AE) 265 869 53 2008 concrete residential
9. Al Kazim Tower 2 Dubai (AE) 265 869 53 2008 concrete residential
11. Triumph Palace Moscow (RU) 264 866 61 2005 concrete residential
12. Tower Palace Three, Tower G Seoul (KR) 264 865 73 2004 composite residential
13. Trump World Tower New York City (US) 262 861 72 2001 concrete residential
14. Capital City St. Petersburg Tower Moscow (RU) 257 843 65 2010 concrete residential
15. Sorrento 1 Hong Kong (CN) 256 841 75 2003 concrete residential
16. Mokdong Hyperion Tower A Seoul (KR) 256 840 69 2003 concrete residential
17. Al Fardan Residences Doha (QA) 253 831 64 2009 concrete residential
18. Highcliff Hong Kong (CN) 252 828 73 2003 concrete residential
19. The Harbourside Hong Kong (CN) 251 824 73 2003 concrete residential


tallest *T/O*, 240m+ :

# - building name city meters feet fl. year material use
1. Ocean Heights Dubai (AE) 310 1,017 83 concrete residential
2. Sulafa Tower Dubai (AE) 285 935 75 concrete residential
3. Beekman Tower New York City (US) 267 876 76 concrete residential
4. Sapphire Tower Istanbul (TR) 261 856 54 concrete residential
5. Hwaseong Dongtan Metapolis 101 Hwaseong (KR) 249 816 66 concrete residential
6. Hwaseong Dongtan Metapolis 104 Hwaseong (KR) 247 811 66 concrete residential
7. Sun Tower Abu Dhabi (AE) 247 810 64 concrete residential
8. Ocean Two Panama City (PA) 246 807 73 concrete residential
8. Abraj Al Bait Hajar Tower Makkah (SA) 246 807 48 concrete residential
8. Abraj Al Bait ZamZam Tower Makkah (SA) 246 807 48 concrete residential
11. Palm Tower 1 Doha (QA) 245 804 57 composite residential
11. Palm Tower 2 Doha (QA) 245 804 57 composite residential
13. Pearl Tower Panama City (PA) 242 794 70 concrete residential


tallest *U/C*, 260m+ :

# - building name city meters feet fl. year material use
1. Pentominium Dubai (AE) 516 1,691 122 steel-concrete residential
2. Princess Tower Dubai (AE) 414 1,358 101 concrete residential
3. 23 Marina Dubai (AE) 389 1,276 90 concrete residential
4. Diamond Tower Jeddah (SA) 388 1,273 83 - residential
5. The Domain Abu Dhabi (AE) 381 1,250 88 concrete residential
6. Elite Residence Dubai (AE) 381 1,250 87 concrete residential
7. The Torch Dubai (AE) 345 1,132 80 concrete residential
8. Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower Dubai (AE) 342 1,122 76 concrete residential
9. Hanging Village of Huaxi Jiangyin (CN) 328 1,076 74 composite residential
10. The Landmark Abu Dhabi (AE) 324 1,063 72 concrete residential
11. Palais Royale Mumbai (IN) 320 1,050 66 concrete residential
12. Infinity Tower Dubai (AE) 306 1,005 76 concrete residential
13. East Pacific Center Tower A Shenzhen (CN) 306 1,004 85 concrete residential
14. Etihad Tower 2 Abu Dhabi (AE) 305 1,001 79 concrete residential
15. Gramercy Residences Makati (PH) 302 991 68 concrete residential
16. Doosan Haewundae We've the Zenith Tower A Busan (KR) 301 987 80 composite residential
17. Dubai Pearl Tower Dubai (AE) 300 984 73 concrete residential
18. Haewundae I Park Marina Tower 2 Busan (KR) 292 956 72 composite residential
19. D1 Tower Dubai (AE) 284 932 80 concrete residential
20. Doosan Haewundae We've the Zenith Tower B Busan (KR) 282 923 75 composite residential
21. Torre Vitri Panama City (PA) 281 921 75 concrete residential
22. MAG 218 Tower Dubai (AE) 275 902 66 concrete residential
22. The Point Panama City (PA) 275 902 65 concrete residential
24. Haewundae I Park Marina Tower 1 Busan (KR) 272 894 66 composite residential
25. Aura at College Park Toronto (CA) 266 873 75 concrete residential
26. The River South Tower Bangkok (TH) 266 871 73 concrete residential
27. Doosan Haewundae We've the Zenith Tower C Busan (KR) 265 869 70 composite residential
27. WBC The Palace 1 Busan (KR) 265 869 51 concrete residential
27. WBC The Palace 2 Busan (KR) 265 869 51 concrete residential
30. Arts Tower Panama City (PA) 264 866 80 concrete residential
31. Islamic Bank Residential Tower Dubai (AE) 261 857 51 concrete residential
32. East Pacific Center Tower B Shenzhen (CN) 261 856 72 concrete residential
33. Marina Pinnacle Dubai (AE) 260 853 67 concrete residential


tallest *proposed*, 260m+ :

# - building name city meters feet fl. year material use
1. Joyus Residential Tower Mumbai (IN) 486 1,594 125 - residential
2. World One Mumbai (IN) 442 1,450 117 - residential
3. DAMAC Heights Dubai (AE) 420 1,378 85 steel-concrete residential
4. Rotating Tower Moscow (RU) 400 1,312 70 - residential
5. Abu Dhabi Plaza Residential Towers Astana (KZ) 382 1,253 88 - residential
6. Dubai Towers, Tower 4 Dubai (AE) 368 1,207 63 composite residential
7. Ocean One Pattaya (TH) 367 1,204 91 concrete residential
8. Evo 1, Transit Centre Gold Coast (AU) 340 1,115 101 - residential
9. Cristal Tower Panama City (PA) 332 1,089 100 - residential
10. Al Mada Tower 1 Jeddah (SA) 320 1,050 81 concrete residential
10. Al Mada Tower 2 Jeddah (SA) 320 1,050 81 concrete residential
12. Empire World Condo Tower Miami (US) 312 1,022 93 concrete residential
13. Shreepati Skies Mumbai (IN) 301 987 81 - residential
14. Sovereign Place Phase 2, Tower A Abu Dhabi (AE) 300 984 80 - residential
14. Sovereign Place Phase 2, Tower B Abu Dhabi (AE) 300 984 80 - residential
14. The Wings Residential Tower Abu Dhabi (AE) 300 984 0 - residential
17. Exuma Panama City (PA) 295 968 90 - residential
18. Soochow International Plaza 2 Huzhou (CN) 288 945 0 - residential
19. One Madison Avenue New York City (US) 286 938 74 - residential
20. 375 East Wacker Chicago (US) 281 922 76 - residential
21. The Atrium Dubai (AE) 278 911 70 concrete residential
22. Grant Park Tower IV Chicago (US) 274 899 83 - residential
23. Dynamic-Biswas Tower Mumbai (IN) 260 853 64 - residential


----------



## citypia

HK999 said:


> from CTBUH:


Thank you for providing such a great list.
Please, keep updating.
Anyway, Dubai rules!


----------



## Vrooms

^^Very good information HK999!! Thank you!


----------



## Vrooms

*The Orchard Residences(ION Orchard) Singapore*


----------



## Mike____

This one is u/c in Brussels... 143m


----------



## Vrooms

*The Ritz-Carlton Residences Chicago Magnificent Mile*


----------



## Vrooms

*Scotts Square Singapore(Under Construction)*


----------



## HK999

citypia said:


> Thank you for providing such a great list.
> Please, keep updating.
> Anyway, Dubai rules!


you're welcome.  yeah, clearly dubai is #1 when it comes to building (supertall) residential skyscrapers. 



Vrooms said:


> ^^Very good information HK999!! Thank you!


no problem.  nice pics btw, keep it coming.


----------



## Vrooms

Thanks HK999!

*The Pinnacle at Duxton Singapore(Public Housing)*


----------



## RiSHi

tallest proposed, 260m+ :

# - building name city meters feet fl. year material use
1. Joyus Residential Tower Mumbai (IN) 486 1,594 125 - residential
2. World One Mumbai (IN) 442 1,450 117 - residential
3. DAMAC Heights Dubai (AE) 420 1,378 85 steel-concrete residential


now World One Mumbai is in Site Preparation phase 
here is its render and photo of scaled model


----------



## RiSHi

252 m tall residential tower in mumbai INDIA 
TARDEO | The Imperial Towers | 252m | 60fl x 2 | Completed


----------



## Vrooms

*Ocean Heights Dubai(Under Construction)*









*76 Shenton Way Singapore(Under Construction)*


















*The Lumiere Singapore(Under Construction)*


----------



## SingaporeCity

Vrooms, do you have any info on 76 Shenton Way. I couldn't find it. It looks nice.


----------



## Vrooms

SingaporeCity said:


> Vrooms, do you have any info on 76 Shenton Way. I couldn't find it. It looks nice.


Here's the thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080773


----------



## SingaporeCity

Thanks, I didn't hear much about this project. =)


----------



## Vrooms

*Newton Suites Singapore*









*Pebble Bay Singapore*









*Scotts Tower Singapore(Under Construction)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Silversea Singapore(Under Construction)*


----------



## cardiff

I wonder how Singapores interlinked apartment blocks will be seen in 20 years time? Seems to be the only city building them ATM


----------



## eddeux

Sapphire Tower, Istanbul 








It's U/C


----------



## eddeux

*PSPF House, Dar es Salaam, Tanzania *









*Samora Tower, Dar es Salaam, Tanzania *


----------



## Vrooms

*The Interlace Singapore(Under Construction)*


----------



## K.S.A

Vrooms said:


> *The Interlace Singapore(Under Construction)*


^^ woooooooooooooow what's this :nuts:


----------



## WiWiWi

The Peak Jakarta 218.5 m








pic by bozhart


----------



## Vrooms

K.S.A said:


> ^^ woooooooooooooow what's this :nuts:


It's a private condominium! Very iconic!


----------



## Deborah Mayaki

Heyy.. 

Some of these new residential towers are quite fantastic..  like the new Foster+Partners Hermitage Plaza in Paris...
Found out about it on:

http://openbuildings.com/buildings/hermitage-plaza-profile-2276.html

They got some amazing CAD visualisations as well, gives a realistic idea of how its going to be.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Looks very nice!

*Meyer Residences Singapore*









*The View @ Meyer*









*Oasis Beach Tower Dubai*









*Millennium Residences Kuala Lumpur(Uder Construction)*


----------



## eddeux

*Extell Development Company Residential Tower, NYC *
----no name for it yet hno: but it will rise 1,005 ft above 57th street and a Park Hyatt Hotel will occupy the first 20 floors. It's U/C


----------



## Wey

Vrooms said:


> Thanks HK999!
> 
> *The Pinnacle at Duxton Singapore(Public Housing)*


THIS is for public housing?! Are you freakin' kidding me?? :crazy2:

Gotta love Singapore :drool:


----------



## Vrooms

*The Imperial Mumbai*









*Chicago Spire(On Hold)*









*Circle on Cavill Gold Coast*


----------



## Hoogfriesland

The Westpoint in Tilburg is 142 meters high and is the tallest residential building in the Netherlands outside the Randstad (The urban area in the west of the Netherlands with Amsterdam, The Hague, Rotterdam and Utrecht).

From Iffis:









From Sinds1980:




























Skyline Tilburg from far away:


----------



## Vrooms

Nice pictures! The tower really stands out


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Hilton Surfers Paradise - *193m*, 120m - (Gold Coast, Australia)


----------



## Vrooms

^^Very nice!

*The Light Waterfront Penang*


----------



## Vrooms

*Ocean Two Panama City (Under Construction)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Mag 218 Tower Dubai*


----------



## Innsertnamehere

aura toronto, U/C, 252m. (827ft)










source


----------



## SingaporeCity

^^ I like its cladding.


----------



## FlagshipV

*Eureka Tower Melbourne*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Can we try include heights? Eureka is 297m


----------



## FlagshipV

*The Lumos Singapore(u/c)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Altez Singapore (250m)(Under Construction)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Concourse Skyline Singapore (Under Construction)*









*Soleil @ Sinaran Singapore (Under Construction)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Cube 8 Singapore (Under Construction)*









*368 Thomson Singapore (Under Construction)*









*Cliveden at Grange Singapore (Under Construction)*









*Volari Singapore (Under Construction)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Urban Resort Condominium Singapore (Under Construction)*









*Urban Suites Condominium Singapore (Under Construction)*









*Latitude Singapore (Under Construction)*









*The Wharf Residences Singapore (Under Construction)*


----------



## SingaporeCity

^^ nice updates, lots of residential projects!


----------



## FlagshipV

SingaporeCity said:


> ^^ nice updates, lots of residential projects!


Yeah!! They all look really nice too!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Soul Gold Coast (243m) - U/C









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4355490249/sizes/z/


----------



## Turbosnail

Skidmore, Owings and Merrill, Pan Peninsula, London










From Olyn_Blair on flickr


----------



## Eastern37

Some great looking towers there.....


----------



## Vrooms

*AALTO Singapore*









*City Lights Singapore*


----------



## FlagshipV

*Ice Condominium East Toronto(U/C)(234m)*









*L Tower Toronto(U/C)(205m)*


----------



## eddeux

FlagshipV said:


> *L Tower Toronto(U/C)(205m)*


Italy standing up


----------



## kichigai

CUB Tower
Melbourne
280m


----------



## FlagshipV

èđđeůx;62367031 said:


> Italy standing up


It is kind of in the shape of italy!:lol:


----------



## Huggkruka

Can't believe this classic hasn't been posted yet. 









Turning Torso, Malmö, Sweden. 190 m.

Flickr img: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2392587917/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*Waterplace Singapore*









*Tan Chin Tuan Mansion Singapore*


----------



## FlagshipV

*The MET Bangkok*









*Princess Tower Dubai(U/C)*


----------



## hkskyline

Some more from Hong Kong :


----------



## Vrooms

*496 Elizabeth Street Melbourne (U/C)*


----------



## S_O_N_Y

Downtown's new King...the Beekman Tower

taken by me


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^Love Beekman!


Soleil (243m) - Brisbane, Australia











Infinity (236m) - Brisbane, Australia


----------



## FlagshipV

*NEW
TON SINGAPORE
ONE*


----------



## Vrooms

*Marina City Chicago*









*Vorobyovy Gory Moscow*


----------



## ITFC_Adam

Strata, LONDON


----------



## ITFC_Adam

_double post_


----------



## FlagshipV

*L'VIV Singapore(U/C)*








http://www.luxury-insider.com/Current_Affairs/img/2010/7/wing-tai-2.jpg

*Ascentia Sky Singapore(U/C)*


----------



## red_eagle_1982

St. Francis Towers, Ortigas, Mandaluyong, Metro Manila, Philippines 212.88 meters


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Stratford Residences, Makati City, Metro Manila, Philippines. 312 meters.


----------



## eddeux

*Mexico Square Development Tower/Huda Real Estate Tower (confused on name) l Addis Abeba, Ethiopia 
*


----------



## eddeux

*Ocean Towers l Luanda, Angola *


----------



## Vrooms

*AL YAQOUB TOWER DUBAI(U/C)(2011)(330.1m)*








http://vincentloy.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/jztonk.jpg?w=273&h=583
*
THE LANDMARK ABU DHABI(U/C)(2011)(324m)*








http://www.globalconstructionwatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/the-landmark-abu-dhabi-s.jpg


----------



## Victhor

A funny one, Residencial In Tempo, Benidorm, 200m, 52 floors, it's under construction


----------



## guy4versa4

troika kl by norman foster


----------



## eddeux

Victhor said:


> A funny one, Residencial In Tempo, Benidorm, 200m, 52 floors, it's under construction
> http://www.intempobenidorm.com/Ficheros/intempo4.jpg


wow, very....unique. :dunno:


----------



## Elvenking

Sky Tower, Wroclaw, Poland, 212m, U/C.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^That's a nice building


----------



## isaidso

Vrooms said:


> *The Ritz-Carlton Residences Bangkok Thailand(Under Construction)*


That's gorgeous!


----------



## isaidso

Seven 200 m+ residential towers currently under construction in Toronto:

*L Tower: 57 fl, 205 m*









*AURA: 75 fl, 252 m*









*ICE I & II: 67 fl, 232 m/57 fl, 202 m*









*Shangri-La: 65 fl, 214m*









*Trump: 60 fl, 282m*









*Four Season's: 55 fl, 210 m*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Did Trump get height increase?


----------



## isaidso

Nope, a reduction. I think it was originally planned at around 324 m. Even at 282 m, quite a bit of that is spire. The roof is at 252 m.


----------



## Vrooms

*Aurora Tower Brisbane Australia(207m)*








http://home.iprimus.com.au/johnthay/photos/aurora_08apr06.JPG


----------



## Vrooms

*THE BANK APARTMENTS MELBOURNE AUSTRALIA*








http://www.bankapartments.com.au/Portals/0/image/large%20size/Exterior_low.jpg


----------



## ChitownCity

That Aura Tower looks beautiful!!! ( I think I already expressed my feelings towrds that Bangkok Ritz Carlton... Its so freakin cool!!!)


----------



## Elvenking

Maybe just a bit less than 200m, but I think that this beautiful building by Daniel Liebeskind is worth mentioning here:

Zlota 44, Warsaw, Poland, 192m, On Hold, soon will be resumed (matter of weeks).









Official render









www.archicentral.com


















(by zbieraj)


----------



## Vrooms

^^Looks nice!! Another by Daniel Liebeskind is *The Reflections at Keppel Bay Singapore*. It is currently under construction.









http://www.cityup.org/case/design/images/ol40f2ow.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5017744178_8c871aa9a3_b.jpg


----------



## ChitownCity

^ Talk about futuristic (I think its stupid to build all those towers if there aren't already actual home below those trees...)


----------



## Vrooms

*SHANGRI-LA TORONTO(MIXED USE)(U/C)*








http://canada.archiseek.com/news/2007/000039.jpg









http://www.condominiums.com/canada/ontario/Toronto/toronto_new/images/ShangriLaToronto.jpg


----------



## alheaine

*The Gramercy Residences[68F|302m] and One Rockwell [55F+45F|202m+165m], Makati, Philippines*










^^
The Gramercy Residences on the far left; One Rockwell on the right.










posted from a Philippine Thread.


----------



## Neungz

Jade residence , Miami


Miami Skyline by Aaron Escobar, on Flickr


jade2 by Lineaire Designs & Vision Miami, on Flickr


jade5 by Lineaire Designs & Vision Miami, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

Villa Riviera, Long Beach CA


Long Beach & harbor by kla4067, on Flickr


Villa Riviera by Tom Ipri, on Flickr


01a Villa Riviera - NRHP-96000778 (E) by Kansas Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

Le Roccabella Monaco


Monaco by werner_from_nowhere, on Flickr


----------



## fedelopez

Torres El Faro - Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires.










Torres Mulieris - Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires.



















Torres del Yacht - Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires.



















Torres Le Parc Figueroa Alcorta - Buenos Aires.










Torres River View - Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires.



















Torres Renoir - Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires.


----------



## archilover

wow..thats cool!


----------



## CxIxMaN

Highrise apartments in Gurney Drive, Penang, Malaysia

all the highrise buildings are apartments


----------



## endar

*The Peak Apartment Jakarta 219 meters *55 floors*


















source









source






*Kempinski Residences, 215 meters *57 floors*









source










source








*The Pinnacle Sudirman, 213 meters *52 floors*









source









source








*The Keraton 210 meters *48 floors*










source










sourcer


----------



## ThatOneGuy

My favourite residential tower in the world: Trump World Tower









And 8 Spruce Street


----------



## fedelopez

Torre Chateau Puerto Madero - Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires.


----------



## Neungz

*Ramada Bangkok*








-------------------------------------------------------------

*PYNE - Bangkok*








--------------------------------------------------------------

*WYNE - Bangkok*








--------------------------------------------------------------

*Noble Refine - Bangkok*


----------



## tita01

*MAKATI CITY -Gramercy Residences - 72 fl *


----------



## stefanv

Alia Apartments in Bucharest:


----------



## haikiller11

Keangnam Hanoi by Lê Quý Thành DUNKARE, on Flickr

Keangnam Hanoi Landmark


----------



## L3CK33R

Dhifros apartment complex in Athens,Greece.A city which is apparently scared of big heights...


----------



## Highcliff

eureka tower.....:cheers::cheers:








http://www.skyscraperpicture.com/eu03.JPG

the tokyo towers are little underrated....








http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ファイル:THE_TOKYO_TOWERS_JPN_0246.jpg


----------



## HomrQT

fedelopez said:


> Torre Chateau Puerto Madero - Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires.


Reminds me of "Lincoln Park 2520" in Chicago, USA


----------



## alheaine

Pacific Plaza Towers, BGC, Metro Manila, Philippines
179m


















surrounded by residential towers..kay:









Imelda Marcos has a penthouse in one of these towers..:lol:

credits to the owner of the photos..


----------



## alheaine

St. Francis Shangri-la, Ortigas Center, Metro Manila, Philippines
213m


----------



## verttoit

Tallest building in Montreal,Construction ended in 1964 is the site construction of the Tour de la Bourse at 190 meters.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

thats an office building though isn't it?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

beautiful buildings


----------



## UjaiDidida

this one is also a residential tower right? 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saukuichan/8370303626/


----------



## archilover

The Troika Kuala Lumpur by Norman Foster


the_troika_by_chippedmug-d5a8bf9 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


troika01a by atifnadzir, on Flickr


03 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


05 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


troika04b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


02 by atifnadzir, on Flickr​


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Innsertnamehere said:


> thats an office building though isn't it?


It's not only an office building, but it's not even the Tour de la Bourse. It's 1000 de La Gauchetière.


----------



## Vrooms

*ECHELON SINGAPORE(U/C)*








http://www.proplaunch.sg/echelon-alexandra-new-launch-singapore/


----------



## Vrooms

*SCULPTURA ARDMORE SINGAPORE(U/C)*








http://impr.prezly.com/sc-global-unveils-its-2012-luxury-collection-sculptura-ardmore


----------



## Alexenergy

House on Mosfilmovskaya, Moscow


----------



## Alexenergy

Kotelnicheskaya Embakement Tower










Kudrinskaya Square Tower


----------



## Alexenergy

Triumph Palace, Moscow


----------



## Alexenergy

City Of Capitals(Capital City), Moscow


----------



## Alexenergy

House in Sokol'niki


----------



## Vrooms

*SPOTTISWOODE SUITES SINGAPORE(U/C)*








http://newcondolaunchessingapore.com/spottiswoode-suites/


----------



## Eric Offereins

In Rotterdam:

New Orleans (160 meter):










Montevideo (152 meter) in the middle:


----------



## realitybites-u

K residence kuala lumpur: 202 m




James Foong said:


>


----------



## Kellyy1024

Nice pics of tall residential


----------



## eurico

*The Peak-Fraser Residence, Jakarta*


----------



## Vrooms

*The Peak at Toa Payoh Singapore*(public housing)

Forty Storeys by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Alexenergy said:


> Triumph Palace, Moscow


wow this is huuuuuge!!
can't imagine how many units are there.


----------



## Neungz

*Rajdamri, Bangkok *

The St. Regis Bangkok—Exterior by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

*St. Regis*

The St. Regis Bangkok—Exterior by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

*Hunsar*









*Grande Center Point Rajdamri*


----------



## Vrooms

*Tung Chung Hong Kong*
taken by me

Apartments by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## tim1807

Massive.:uh:


----------



## tim1807

Burano, since last year the tallest completed all residential tower in Toronto, and second tallest in Ontario.


----------



## archilover

love it..simple and elegant..i wish kl will have more building like this


----------



## tim1807

^^ K Residence is great.


----------



## Eric Offereins

tim1807 said:


> Massive.:uh:


and butt ugly. Glad that we don't have these over here.


----------



## guy4versa

i love keppel bay singapore


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok*
*Fullerton*
















-------------------------------

*Wyne*








------------------------------

*Le Raffine Jambu Dvipa*
















-------------------------------

*Infinity*

















-------------------------------

*The Oriental Residences*


----------



## Victhor

guy4versa said:


> i love keppel bay singapore


These are sooo great :drool:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Vrooms said:


> *Tung Chung Hong Kong*
> taken by me
> 
> Apartments by artifiedme, on Flickr


Holy eFing Sheet!:shocked: What did they build these with... photoshop? I did not know photoshop worked in concrete and steel. :nuts:


----------



## Vrooms

^^:lol:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

That Tung Chung picture looks so unreal. Hong Kong appears to be the polar opposite of Norway. Here, you can live thirty minutes away from your nearest neighbour, or commute for four hours on your way to school. People live in the middle of absolutely nowhere. At the same time, it appears that wherever you go, some guy has put up his house a few hundred metres up the hillside. There are bus stops serving three houses, all lying ten minutes away from it in opposite directions. Norwegians really like to live alone, it seems. Yet you count that guy who live a further half hour into the forest "a close neighbour".

Yet in Hong Kong, or many other places in China for that matter, people are packed denser than trees. To me, it just feels unreal seeing so many people living that close to each other, those giant buildings each housing more people than most municipalities in my country. The tallest residential blocks over here are 10-15 stories tall, at the most, and they are usually spaced several hundred metres apart. Really putting things into perspective. Thanks for enriching me.


----------



## tim1807

You are right, if I could affort some penthouse in Hong Kong it would be nice, but if I had to choose between such a tiny apartment in a 10 000 residents block or a big landhouse in Norway I would definately choose Norway.


----------



## Vrooms

*THE ARCH HONG KONG*
taken by me

ICC | Sorento | The Arch by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

These are my fav 

*1.The Troika @ KLCC,Malaysia*


troika04b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


05 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


1307_FP428323_m by atifnadzir, on Flickr


1340309031-15-1307-fp428349-indesign-aaron-pocock by atifnadzir, on Flickr

*2.The Sail @ Marina Bay,Singapore*


The Sail @ Marina Bay - Singapore.Architect - NBBJ by atifnadzir, on Flickr


5660331280_20fe9eb0cb_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


4982128480_20cf2ee3c2_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


4986596700_906405baf7_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


*3.Reflection @ Keppel Bay,Singapore*


REFLECTIONS KEPPEL BAY PRE TOP by atifnadzir, on Flickr


6242714229_8b606ec60e_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


6045306455_7f638efd49_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


6519296539_a87bd69036_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr​


----------



## EMArg

Some of the tallest residential towers of Argentina on glorious HD:

*2. Torre Renoir II, 175m, Buenos Aires
4. Mulieris Torre Norte, 161m, Buenos Aires
5. Mulieris Torre Sur, 161m, Buenos Aires*


----------

